# liberal hypocrisy at it's darkest



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.breitbart.tv/obama-dems-in-2 ... rs-intent/

These guys want it both ways at any time they wish. What a bunch of hypocrites. Bush passed some things they didn't like, but they were related to budget and used appropriately. Now the radicals want to abuse the very intent of reconciliation by using it on non budget items. Let me guess: they will create some false budget link.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bush used it on tax issues and like you stated financial/budget issues. But now they want to push a bill down our throats. This could get very scary. I hope obama has enough sense not to sign a bill that is pushed through by this measure.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The reconciliation was created for the budget process, and the budget process only. At the time Bush used it the democrats went bonkers, but now that they want to use it for something completely unassociated with the budget that's ok. I hope we start sending these folks home come next fall. They are power crazed and socialist. Obama isn't in touch with reality so he will sign it without hesitation if it passes.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it will never get out of the House and doubtful could get pass the Senate, if it gets that far.....notice has been served on all Dems up for re election....they won't walk the plank for Captain Obama, they will watch him sink on his own ship! it will be close, but there are enough who won't go with him......if that happens, as i expect, he turns into a lame duck for the next 3 years....


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://preview.npr.org/templates/story/ ... 985&live=1



> For 30 years, major changes to health care laws have passed via the budget reconciliation process. Here are a few examples:
> 
> 1982 - TEFRA: The Tax Equity and Fiscal Responsibility Act first opened Medicare to HMOs
> 
> ...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

There will be several issues with the reconciliation use in this case. For interesting reading, look it up on wikipedia, especially the Byrd rule.

Anything created by the reconciliation process has to have a sunset, usually 4 years, but up to a max of 10 years, hence the bush tax cuts sunsetting in 2010. ( for those that haven't looked at their taxes, your child tax credit will end after this year if it is not made permanent among all the other things, including rate hikes back up to their existing level prior to the bill).

Any part of the bill deemed outside the committee's rule can be stripped and has to get 60 votes to get back in.

Through reconciliation major portions of the existing bill would probably get stripped out, especially those that affect the budget past 4 years or have high dollar amounts.

It is a process that has been used numerous times in the past, will be used in the future, but is usually reserved for major budget conflicts and cannot increase the budget deficit past 10 years.

One fact of the whole issue is the Bush tax cuts resulted in an increase in net tax receipts, this health care bill would exponentially increase the budget deficit into the future.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It appears that the reconciliation process has been misused often in the past too. It would be interesting to know if Reagan signed these bills, or if they had overriding majority in congress when passed. Since there are few more liberal than NPR it would be good to see a supporting story. NPR is right in there with ACORN for credibility. I am always careful when reading or listening to anything they say because I find that often it's 99% truth, and 1% deception. Small amounts of deception are sly and in the end more believable to more people, hence more dangerous than blatant liars. However, that's what you have to watch for in all political bent articles by all news outlets.
All that aside, the hypocrisy of the left still remains complete truth. How reconciliation has been used in the past has no bearing on the hypocrisy of the left. If republicans passed all the bills Robert has presented it does show hypocrisy of the right, but then that's no surprise either.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://assets.opencrs.com/rpts/RL33030_20050810.pdf


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Robert. I read some, but to tell the truth I am busy as heck and can not read it all right now.

I don't trust democrat or republican, but I will stand by the hypocrisy that I have charged against the democrats. That in no way excuses republicans if they do the same thing. If anyone has a video of their hypocrisy please post it. Like the democrats they certainly deserve to have their hypocrisy shown also. One would have to be less than brilliant to trust any of them. It's time for many democrats and republicans to go home next fall.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> The budget reconciliation process is an optional procedure that operates as an
> adjunct to the budget resolution process established by the Congressional Budget Act
> of 1974. The chief purpose of the reconciliation process is to enhance Congress's
> ability to change current law in order to bring revenue, spending, and debt-limit
> levels into conformity with the policies of the annual budget resolution.


I don't see how this meets the above criteria.


----------

